# doctor wanting to move..retire or work visa?



## nkiera (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi
I am new to this forum, having spent hours searching the net for advice and support, I stumbled on this site and it seems to be the most informative and helpful so far.

I am hoping to move to South Africa with my husband and two children both aged 8yrs. My husband is a 56 yr. old GP who wants to eventually retire in South Africa. Friends of ours moved there a few years ago and having visited them twice we are of the opinion we would also like to make the move. Our friend works as a doctor in SA but got his job through an acquaintance rather than job search

We have looked at the various options and it would appear that my husband would be better off working for 5-6 years in SA before retiring so we are going down the route of applying to have his (and mine) qualifications certified which seems like a long and arduous process. Followed by then trying to get a job!! The process seems to be so difficult and I wondered if anyone out there has done a similar thing? Any doctors in this forum or spouses of doctors??

The other option would be to just retire there but again I am uncertain if that would be better as having the children we would need to make sure we could provide for them..I was given the impression by some websites that once in SA on a retirement visa there may be an option to then work. My husbands pension would be good but not as great as it should have been as it was seriously affected by a previous divorce!! Does anyone have any knowledge of retirement visa then working once settled?? I presume it must be easier finding work when actually resident in the country as opposed to doing it from the UK? Does anyone know what the process is if you retire to SA but bring a young family with you..this must happen?

Would really be grateful for advice

nkiera


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Nkiera

You can work on a Retired Persons Permit, and this would be a great option, provided that your husband can prove the financial resources required by the permit.


----------



## nkiera (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks legal man,

Does anyone have any experience of going through the process of working as a doctor in South Africa?? 

Re: safety - we have friends living in the northern suburbs near durbanville, they live in a stand alone house which is not in a complex. In fact in the northern suburbs I saw very few gated communities. They don't feel unsafe, they have electric gated and alarms but so do some friends I know here in England. Their children go to state English schools not private and they are very positive and enthusiastic about life in Cape Town. My confusion and dilemma is I only have their view point. Are they living in a bubble? Have I not seen the true picture. We have visited SA twice now and returned two weeks ago from a 3 week stay. We did not feel unsafe anywhere we travelled (capetown to montagu and back plus all over Cape Town area). Their children are happy and doing brilliantly well at school - better in fact than they would in England according to their parents. 

I think my main dilemma is not so much for me as I already have my life, career etc (nurse 37 yrs old). I want to know more about the opportunities and difficulties my children will face. They both have and will keep irish passports so could come home or to Ireland if they could afford it. I worry about the risk to them as they get older and more independent such as assault, rape (I know there are similar risks anywhere in the world). Please bear in mind this is a mothers fears so will always be out of proportion !! Lol

Any advice on any angle would be appreciated. Did any of some of you ex pats have similar dilemmas worries etc. how did you make the final decision to up & move? Any mums on here who had similar angst and how did you make decision?

Kind regards

Nkiera


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I understand you fears, I have an extended family and an even greater friendship circle, over the past twenty years my sisters home has been burgled twice and that is because her laidback husband couldn't be bothered to take precautions such as burglar bars. Cape Town is a wonderful place to live, our democracy is maturing and most people outside of townships never experience violent crime. Recent statistics analysed by the DA points to the fact that 80% of violent crime has got to do with alcohol consumption i.e. you get drunk and then fight each other. Pretty common over weekends in townships. There are no guarantees, your children are equally at risk in London. Believe me, your quality of life would be superior to anything you could achieve in the UK. Take what life has to offer and don't let your fears drive your life.


----------



## Verdande (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello Nkiera - I have read your posts as they appeared on the "new posts". I have no input re SA but do have some as a mother and as a person who experienced first hand being moved to a different country as a child, and then later re-immigrating back to the EU.
First off - children are malleable, but also need a sense of belonging. Up to (about) puberty they usually adapt to new situations well - if the new sitaution is pleasant and safe. 
However, if you yourself project uncertainty, a sense of loss for your former homeland, a sense of insecurity of any kind - they will pick that up very fast. And it can make them feel very insecure themselves. I experienced this first hand as my mother never wanted to leave her home country, but my father decided we should emigrate. 
If they are to feel secure in the sense that they can choose to move back to the original home country, then it is important that they keep up close contacts there if you decide to re-locate to SA or any other place. Some children can adapt to several major upheavals (because this IS what it is, an upheaval for them leaving their friends, schools etc.) Other children more easily feel lost and insecure. If they were very young, it might be easier to move a major move. At the age your children are, I personally would re-think the entire situation. You did mention that your husbands grown daughter lives in Sweden. That is a very different and much more secure environment than SA seems to be (despite the recent trouble near Stockholm), Sweden is not far form the UK, in terms of cheap, easy travel. SA is a very different story in that respect. I get the impression from the posters who know SA that it is an ok place to live if you have the money to provide the necessary security - I don't know if this means gated communities, not being able to travel freely about, having to escort children everywhere etc. My suggestiion is, put yourself in your childrens place - if you were 10, would you want to be moved to SA? Good luck with whatever decision you make. Regards - Verdande


----------

